# Ukbc stream



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

http://m.ustream.tv/channel/ukcoffeeevents


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh the irony

We used this livestream last year - under UK Coffee Events (which was part of the SCAE UK Chapter)

SCAE decided to drop that brand for this years event when they took over the SCAE UK chapter, and stopped using all imagery and domains etc (ie The brand does no longer exists)

So it's ironic that they are streaming the UKBC under a brand that does not exist and is not associated with the 2014 event

But, its great to see the heats streamed as well. It's not cheap to livestream - we're talking hundreds of £ per event


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Joined up thinking by them , then Glenn. My local boy is on the Monday list.....

They haven't given themselves much prep time tho for the event


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for the finals, if I get into it now that's 4 days wasted guaranteed. watching the twitter feed though and seeing some interesting signature drinks coming out.

Wednesday has some incredibly strong contenders....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

This is geeky fun but it's a bit weird that they're doing it in the lobby of a office building!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

This guy's got great sideburns but he's way too chatty...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It's not really an office block but a science type venue at the edge of the city centre. I count more people taking part, judging and producing the event than the general public watching (though sitting on stairs isn't ideal). The Tamper Tamtrum talks had a decent audiance for 9:30 on a Sunday though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hoping the TT talks get put onto the site quite quickly, they're always interesting.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting choice of backgrouund music by the girl currently on, There's a Light that Never Goes out by The Smiths


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I assume they get to choose their own music?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes. The barista chooses their own music and submits it on CD or via iPod / Smartphone to the AV team just before their set.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'd give her an extra mark for The Smiths!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, if I was on the panel i'd have just been singing along. A cup of Bovril would have got top marks from me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The UKBC Stream has been amended to

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/17176419

Use this link for future viewing


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Changed the link http://m.ustream.tv/channel/ukbc-2014


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah sorry glenn beat me to it l should check before posting


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Just had a look at it and its just some bloke making coffee!!









Interesting stuff thanks for the links guys


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Wednesday should be good. There's been good performances each day so far. Imogen was really good today. They've given me tweet duties for the 4 days so loads of opportunity to try the drinks.









Building is pretty good too. We're in the main area of a complex with science museum, uni buildings and a cinema. Getting more than a few people stop to watch for a bit. Been better today ad the uni was open, so had then about too. Stage is on the ground floor, practice area is on the 1st, brewers was on the 2nd today. They've given us lots of space.

Hopefully the steam is holding up. I've been told that we are streaming in HD this year. Any problems, send me a tweet @flibster or @scaeuk and I'll go check with the LSFX guys









Oh, and in the 16 years since I was last in Birmingham, it's changed a hell of a lot. The weather hasn't though. Very windy and torrential rain. It's good to be back.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Simon. Keep up the great work. You're a real asset for sure.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does the broadcast begin at 10am?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I think so Gary


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheers Glen.







It was good to be volunteered by Steve.









Shame you couldn't make it. Screening of Barista or Bust on the giant screen cinema was pretty cool. Followed that with Brewdog for food/drink/more drink...









I did have a surprise today. I tried a sig drink I would actually be prepared to pay for and enjoy in a cafe. Joe Grainger's chilled espresso with a sweet vanilla cream added was delicious.

We're just about to go live for day 3 I think. So I need to go do some work otherwise I won't be allowed any coffee.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So how many people go forward to the finals?

I take it entrants from all 4 days are combined into a long list with their scores?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If any of my family/mates saw me sitting here watching this they'd probably stage an intervention


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> If any of my family/mates saw me sitting here watching this they'd probably stage an intervention


I watched a lot of the finals streamed from Aus last year, and spent the rest of the days telling people about this Aussie guy who used a big filter grinder for espresso. I'm lucky they still speak to me!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bloomin heck where are the scores.....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bloomin heck where are the scores.....


http://t.co/GZPfg59UxW


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is that at the end of today? My boy is still 5th then, big up the Lancaster ....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure, just the latest one posted to twitter (by flibster I guess!).

EDIT:

Updated Scores:

http://t.co/inxrAw3qZl


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sixth ..... Up the north !


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

What does DQ mean on the scoring?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> What does DQ mean on the scoring?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Did not qualify ( top 20 GP through ) .

Disqualified ?

Dunno ...


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

DQ or 0 tends to mean they were disqualified for something or went over 16 minutes.

Been a few of them.

Top 20 across all 4 days go on to the semis at the London coffee festival.

I'll check the tweets for the latest scores when I'm not on using the world smallest smartphone.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

What's the score out of?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

streams not working, really wanted to see dale


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

aaronb said:


> streams not working, really wanted to see dale


Don't think stream started till after 10 yesterday


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Geordie Boy said:


> What's the score out of?


840

13 char gubbins


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433295059304599552
The twitter stream says should be live in 5


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that was me who asked them on twitter









Currently playing Lady Gaga with a splash screen.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The adverts are appalling, if you are going to do it then do it properly. Didn't have any on last eyars WBC stream, although I appreciate it is a higher profile event.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dale looked good even if the stream wasn't going well. The beard appears to be his usual calm self.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So we've missed Dales due to a late start on the stream?

Yay John Gordons EK43 badboy grinder!!!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dale was on but the stream was stuttering and I only got to see the start 1 or 2 mins then from the 13 minute call


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Darn it. I tasted his espresso and grapefruit jelly too


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

John went over? he'll still score huge though so it shouldn't matter


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

So scoring is out of 840 have just checked last years WBC winning scores, 631 1st, 619 2nd, 596 3rd so the current UKBC first and second place scores are not too far off!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe is up next and is first on the post Pumphreys coffee/beer crawl in Newcastle. Top lad Defending his NE crown


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone seen the leaderboard recently?

Is Estelle still up there? She's my local Barista, she's great but always looks like she's got a monk on...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

not joe, need to check the running order again.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some crazy grinders on show today


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This guy is so nervous


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah if he worked and talked he'd have been fine. going to be well over and end with 0


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Some crazy grinders on show today


I was talking to the guy who is competing form Lancaster , two weeks before the competition .

We discussed him building a new grinder for it ( yeah in two weeks ) . Got as far a a box of burrs and couple of spoons and a whisk I think .....( dsc eat your heart out ) ....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So pleased to see my future grinder on display at the UKBC ; )


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Reminds me of Jesus from Big Lebowski.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> So we've missed Dales due to a late start on the stream?
> 
> Yay John Gordons EK43 badboy grinder!!!!!


No, everything ran late. Dale's performance streamed fine here, but they played a f******* advert when he was half way through his espresso!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill watch Dale on catchup then


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Reet Howay Joe do it for the North East


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Ill watch Dale on catchup then


Where are the catch up clips then ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The adverts are a killer


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are the catch up clips then ...


Under the 'videos' tab I believe


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

These adverts are so annoying at least play them between baristas not on a standard loop


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Dale gone top with 603.5


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Dale gone top with 603.5


I didn't think that much of his performance tbh, surprised at that. I think John Gordon will probably take that spot in a min.

Nice to see Steve taking over as Master of Ceremonies, he's excellent at that role. No red suit though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

cant get the stream to work anymore. stupid hurricane


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Does it show the adverts on the catchup clips? On Sunday on the live stream they were perfectly timed for the most inconveniance


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> cant get the stream to work anymore. stupid hurricane


Still fine here at the moment!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I didn't think that much of his performance tbh, surprised at that.(


Its hard to judge unless you're trying the drinks. Good communication / fancy tricks doesnt count for anything if the drinks dont match


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Very true Gary.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

John Gordon in tied second place!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This is our host for the Northern forum day


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

where are you seeing the scoress?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I saw dales between performance they came up on screen



garydyke1 said:


> where are you seeing the scoress?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> where are you seeing the scoress?


They flash up on screen, Steve was talking about them.

Also posted on the @scaeuk twitter feed


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That was very tight


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe 5th go on lad


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The latest scores, for those not following as closely as me and Johnny


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433595640904712192


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This guy is mad haha enjoy this (mad in a good way)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

whats he mashing?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

aaronb said:


> whats he mashing?


he mentioned cherry earlier could be cherries


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This guy is never lost for words I feel for him







@cocojambojames on twitter if anyone wants to show him some love


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It was grapes, they just put it on twitter.

He seems to be struggling a bit with the explanations poor guy, but he's holding it together.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

He's had to memorise something in his second language, it's hard enough doing it in your first language.



aaronb said:


> It was grapes, they just put it on twitter.
> 
> He seems to be struggling a bit with the explanations poor guy, but he's holding it together.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

yeah, he did well considering. and all in time too.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

he's back laughing that's awesome


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Daisy is very confident. Good performance.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Daisy is very confident. Good performance.


Pumphreys really train all their staff well I have to say is always noticeable when you shop there


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Was she Pumphreys as well?

I'm very impressed at this girl (Eve), only 4 months of being a Barista! very strong performance.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

almost time for Maxwell, this should be good!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

and the stream has gone, grrr


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Told ya.....

13 char


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

E to the K to the 4 to the 3


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

What a clart on to get the coffee out


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

*@#$%^& adverts!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Open 2 windows with it on, refresh one when the advert starts and pause the one with adverts, then again as they start on the other



aaronb said:


> *@#$%^& adverts!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

ah was just the one that was a little bit of faff, never mind. What scales is he using?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Maxwell is certainly a confident guy and that comes across! Not that this is a bad thing!!

Really liked his routine


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Best performance for me (although I didnt see Dales and missed most of Johns)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad there is a focus on science, biochemistry is my thing and I am surprised that organic chemistry hasn't been more evident in presentations before now.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Scores:

http://t.co/bnVxqk730s

http://t.co/OobXzh7v6N

Maxwell takes first place


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hurrah my local makes it through . Go Casper . Trying to watch any of it on a ipad is frustrating , keep cutting out and saying not available etc


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> E to the K to the 4 to the 3


Oh Gary , just . go and buy one and be done with it


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh Gary , just . go and buy one and be done with it


Just waiting for that lottery win


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry Gary but I've found something better than one EK43 try this :http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Mahlkonig-EKK-43-Commercial-Retail-Grinder-12p45.htm


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

http://scaeuk.com/news/index.php/2014/02/ukbc2014-super-heat-end-of-day-4-results/ The results


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Sorry Gary but I've found something better than one EK43 try this :http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Mahlkonig-EKK-43-Commercial-Retail-Grinder-12p45.htm


Ideal and a snip - one for espresso one for pour over - perfect.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Was only a matter of time before someone posted this











Charliej said:


> Sorry Gary but I've found something better than one EK43 try this :http://www.1st-line.com/store/pc/Mahlkonig-EKK-43-Commercial-Retail-Grinder-12p45.htm


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The catch-up is alot better to watch than the live stuff, at least it pauses the playback when the adverts come on so you're not missing anything, just delaying


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> The catch-up is alot better to watch than the live stuff, at least it pauses the playback when the adverts come on so you're not missing anything, just delaying


How do you find a particular person on it tho


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

You need to guess at it from the running order on the scaeuk website. Clips are put up the same day by the looks of it which helps. It would be good to have a specific clip for each performer


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont want a hopper that big and certainly one not as tall


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just use a lens hood lol I'm sure you can find a big enough one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

No. You can get mini hoppers for them ala UKBC


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> No. You can get mini hoppers for them ala UKBC


John Gordon's portafilter holder was pretty cool too.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That grinder is awesome looking! I loved the way John let the judges choose what bean they wanted and which drink they wanted it in


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I. Am. Knackered!

Trains are also stuffed too. Great...

Apologies for the adverts on the stream. We tried for 3 days to get rid of them and couldn't. Ustream didn't want to take our money! They also didn't answer their phones or emails.









Will post a bit more tomorrow after a kip and maybe a coffee or three. ;-)


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh I wish Steve would stop shouting every five minutes. This is the first time I have watched anything like this, but do the Judges give comments to the competitors after they have done their round ? It just seems from watching, is that they make their coffees in a set time frame, Men with clipboards score them on everything and present them to the judges (who some don't even seem to smile)

But there seems to be no feedback at all. (Maybe that comes later ?)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Feedback is later, quite detailed at times on the score sheets. Judges often smile on handshake before and are incredibly friendly in the most part they are there to do a specific task be it a tech judge or sensory that task is not to 'be nice'


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''Happy clappy cappuccinos!'' I think this is a running joke now.

It annoys me when the MC does a time check midway through the most important part of their presentation!

''So the whole point of my presentation is ..YOU HAVE TEN MINUTES....erm what was I saying?!''


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

They have to do the time checks. All part of the rules.

Non smiling and no eye contact was brought up on day 1 iirc.

Debriefs happen after the results of the day In this case. Some went on for quite a while.

As for Steve's puns... yeah.... umm...







Espresso your appreciation. *sigh*


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flibster said:


> They have to do the time checks. All part of the rules.
> 
> Non smiling and no eye contact was brought up on day 1 iirc.
> 
> ...


The rules suck. Would be better to have a large countdown timer for all to see instead. Let the presentation shine. If barista wants a time check they can ask


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't have a time, they had a huge red digital timer at last years wbc.

Judges seemed OK on Wednesday? I saw smiles and interest coming from them.

I'm OK with Steve's MC'ing he makes it more interesting!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The world's do. I think Steve probably had it on a massive to do list as he's responsible now for the ukbc now


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The SCAEUK Youtube channel has started to upload individual competitor performances. Currently only the first 4 are up. Looks like they might be adding 1 per day looking at the current rate


----------

